# Tuning PSE X-Force Bows



## G5Epic (Feb 19, 2011)

Does anybody out there have experience tuning X-Force bows. Just got a X-Force Axe 7 last week and cannot paper tune it. Called PSE and explained problem of a low left tear about 1 1/2". Come to find out , the factory set up put the wrong module in place. This fixed the low nock but now I can't get rid of the left tear. I have tried 4 different rests(2 drop-aways and 2 regular) and it doesn't make a difference. Also tried a couple of different arrows, a Beman Ics Hunter .340 and Easton Epic .300 so I don't believe arrow spine is a problem. A bare shaft produces the same result.Arrows are 28" with 100 gr points. Bow is set at 70 lbs.
I state the following not to brag but I was a multiple provincial archery champ so form ,follow through and bow torque should be left out of any solutions.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

The Xforce line of bows can be a tad finicky with grip style, now i'm not saying you are torquing the bow but may need to adjust your grip a bit. Also try a different brand of arrow some bows simply wont shoot a specific brand very well.


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

I had the samw problem. The fix ix easy. All you have to do is twist up the left yoke on the upper limb to get rid of it. It's cam lean. Start with two twists first. If part of the tear is still there, give it another twist or two til it's gone.


----------



## G5Epic (Feb 19, 2011)

The yoke twisting was the first thing I wanted to try but the nearest bow press is an hours drive away. At rest and at full draw, the cams look very straight. Tried a couple of different arrows with varying spines, same tear. If the yoke twisting doesn't work, is there anything else?????


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Check cam lean at BH before you just start twisting the yoke, other problems can cause the issue you are having and twisting the yoke for the heck of it can cause serious issues.


----------



## G5Epic (Feb 19, 2011)

I just put a square on the bottom cam and at BH there is a lean of about 1/8". Off to the bow press first chance I get.


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

I bought an AXE 6 a couple months ago and my local shop (about as local as yours 1 1/2 hours away) worked on it and worked on it, he finally boxed it up and shipped it to pse and I still haven't got it back. The bottom cam on that Axe 6 was off an inch at the d-loop. I bought a PSE Super Short in the mean time and now it is tearing low and left everytime. Guess I should have stuck with my old Outback. It is very frustrating too spend that kind of money on a bow and then you have to spend a fortune getting it worked on and buying different arrows and so on to try to get the thing to shoot. Heres what I wish.....I wish that by October 15th 2011 I have a bow that is tuned and shoots good or the big buck behind my house might get a 300 win mag bullet instead of a Carbon Arrow. Good luck man! Clay


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey got my bow back a couple days ago. PSE put new cams, limbs, etc on it and that thing will paper tune and flat hum an arrow. Good Luck. Clay


----------



## G5Epic (Feb 19, 2011)

Great to hear Clay. Getting a Pac Press soon.Talked to a PSE Tech today, told him what was going on with me and he assured me it's all in the timing and once I do some cable twisting, the left tear should be gone. You are right about it flat humming an arrow, Mine is set up at 29" 70 lb------443 gr arrow at 294 fps---untuned.


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

XFORCE technology: if you have cam lean from the factory before you even consider tuning your harness you need to disassemble the bow and check the deflections for each limb..they go in a certain sequence. they will be random numbers but they need to be placed as follows;top cable side is lowest number, bottom cable side highest number, top string side next to highest number, and bottom string side next to lowest number. I was at pse and witnessed a new bow from the proshop having to be reassembled due to wrong sequence which causes major cam lean.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

You need to time them @ full draw...


----------



## 1badarcher (Mar 9, 2011)

Had the same problem with my X6 & X7.
The X6 is my hunting bow , fixed this with stiff arrows, stiffer the better.
I shoot 29" @ 60 so if your shooting 70 pound, start around 250 spine and work up from there.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

limb position and timing.


----------



## Athos (Aug 4, 2010)

Does the limb sequence apply to the 2010 Dream Season as well? I have 174 bottom cable side; 173 bottom string side; 172 Top string side; 171 Top cable side. RH bow. It looks wrong to me according to what Strotherized wrote. Please help.


----------



## dhanames (Aug 30, 2010)

Strotherized said:


> XFORCE technology: if you have cam lean from the factory before you even consider tuning your harness you need to disassemble the bow and check the deflections for each limb..they go in a certain sequence. they will be random numbers but they need to be placed as follows;top cable side is lowest number, bottom cable side highest number, top string side next to highest number, and bottom string side next to lowest number. I was at pse and witnessed a new bow from the proshop having to be reassembled due to wrong sequence which causes major cam lean.


Where are these numbers located on the limb? Is it possible to see the numbers without disassembling the bow ?

Thanks


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

You will have to disassemble the bow to see the numbers.

Athos, yours should be like this:
173............171
.
.
.
.
.172...........174
I wouldnt mess with it though, if it's shooting well. Your cable-side limbs are correct.


----------



## part timer (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a 2010 Axe 6 . I also am getting a slighty low left tear ! I moved rest adjusted cable slide and switched arrows ! I git a stiffer arrow to shoot good but havent been back to tune ! I did however notice un drawn my cables were out of time slightly from timing marks on cam. I fixed that and it seems to be shooting arrows good, havent paper tuned yet. ? My cams look straight to me wont twisting your yoke mess with your timing ?


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

sounds like cam lean!!! correct it by adding or taking away twist in your yoke.


----------



## G5Epic (Feb 19, 2011)

Got myself a Pac-Press last week, awesome piece of innovation. Started out yoke twisting, got my left tear problem solved. Then started twisting the control cable(not yoke cable) to get rid of nock high/low problem. Now it's shooting bullet holes. Once I got my hands on the Pac-Press, this bow was the easiest bow I have ever tuned.

PSE X=Force Axe 7.....29"......70 lbs.
Easton Epic .300 Arrows....443 grs...........294fps
Octane Tripwire Rest
Copper John sight


----------

